# Narrow leaf Java fern



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone seen these around? Its not the Philippine version, i think this is even narrower. I'm contemplating ordering some from aquaticmagic if i cant find some locally. :3


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It looks like a _cryptocoryne balansae_ for me. 

But, look at aquaticmagic store page: http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=190
It says that the plane name is _Philippine Java fern_ there


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

@[email protected] I didn't even noticed that, they must be selling the same thing for different price then. The narrow leaf version is selling for 9.90 and the Philippine ones are selling for 6.90.


----------

